

Futuristic Simulation Finds Self-Driving “Taxibots” Will Eliminate 90% of Cars - ingve
https://medium.com/the-ferenstein-wire/futuristic-simulation-finds-self-driving-taxibots-will-eliminate-90-of-cars-open-acres-of-618a8aeff01

======
cupofjoakim
Something that doesn't seem to be discussed here is the insane cost of
actually equipping a city with a fleet of self driving cars. Whilst a
fantastic idea there's also some other things to consider – vandalisation,
loading stations, etc. I'd like to see a more in depth perspective before I
say yay or nay.

~~~
jessaustin
The thinking is that personal cars have say 5-8% utilization (how many hours a
week do you drive your car?), and people still buy them. Taxibots could have
something like 70% utilization, or more if people start travelling at all
hours of the night. (Which they might do because taxibot rates are lower in
the wee hours, perhaps.) If a household can afford to own a personal car, it
can definitely afford to pay the fees for its small portion of a taxibot
fleet.

